# Yellow bullet



## zay1967 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am currently taking Revolt, but want to get cut. I don't want to lose too much weight, I really just want to lose inches in my abs. If I take yellow bullet maybe twice a week, (on my off or cardio days) will that too negative for me. Also will mixing Revolt and Yellow bullet be catastrophic? I know one opens and one closes, but I thought with a bit of insight from more experienced BB, I could be advised of a way to either mix the two, or a way to accomplish I want. I know it is tough to keep taking in calories, and keep body fat down. I am 6' 2 205, but my body fat percentage is 16%. The fitness trainer told me to incorporate some cardio and minimize the calories. How are guys 200+ with body fat percentages in the single digits?


----------

